# Flash player pour mac OS9 ?



## missmelas (2 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
 J'ai un mac OS 9.1.2 et je n'arrive pas à trouver de version de Flash player compatible. Le site Adobe propose un téléchargement de Flash player 7 mais quand je clique sur le lien, une page d'erreur apparaît et le téléchargement ne se fait pas.
Y aurait-il quelqu'un qui connaîtrait un site où je peux encore trouver une version compatible pour mon vieux mac ?
Merci de m'aider.
A bientôt.
Missmelas


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2006)

bonjour
tu es  all&#233; l&#224;?
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_14266 
ou  l&#224;
http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html


----------



## missmelas (2 Novembre 2006)

Je vais jeter un oeil.
Merci.


----------



## missmelas (2 Novembre 2006)

Ça a ma rché grâce au 1er lien ! 
Merci mille fois. Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais la solution...
A bientôt !!!


----------



## manoumanou (29 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un imac G3, et je souhaiterai savoir si je peux télécharger flash player 8 ??.  J'ai fait des tentatives mais ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai donc essayé de télécharger flash player 7, mais ça n'a pas marché non plus. J'ai eu un message me demandant d'octroyer plus de mémoire à internet explorer, mais je ne vois vraiment pas comment faire ??? Si quelqu'un a la solution.... Merci d'avance.


----------



## Invité (29 Avril 2007)

manoumanou a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un imac G3, et je souhaiterai savoir si je peux t&#233;l&#233;charger flash player 8 ??.  J'ai fait des tentatives mais &#231;a ne fonctionne pas. J'ai donc essay&#233; de t&#233;l&#233;charger flash player 7, mais &#231;a n'a pas march&#233; non plus. J'ai eu un message me demandant d'octroyer plus de m&#233;moire &#224; internet explorer, mais je ne vois vraiment pas comment faire ??? Si quelqu'un a la solution.... Merci d'avance.



Tu quittes IE (quelle version au fait ?) et ensuite clic droit ou fichier/lire les informations, m&#233;moire et tu double la m&#233;moire mini, souhait&#233;e, etc&#8230;


PS : il y a d'autres navigateurs un peu plus performants, fais une petite recherche dans Classic Mac. Par exemple Icab


----------



## manoumanou (30 Avril 2007)

Merci de ton message, il semble que la mémoire soit suffisante, donc le problème est ailleurs. A force de perplexité, j'ai désinstallé flash 6 avec un logiciel prévu pour ça, et téléchargé flash 7. (était-ce une erreur ??) Un message me dit que l'opération a réussie et pourtant losque je surfe, je constate qu'il semble y avoir un manque cruel de ce logiciel, car certaines pages ne s'affichent plus comme avant, mais avec de grands blancs.
Tu me dis que mon moteur de recherche mériterai d'être remplacé. Je n'ai rien contre, mais mon inquiétude est sur toutes les manipulations qu'il doit falloir faire. Si je télécharge un autre moteur, cela ne va t-il pas faire saturer mon ordi ?. Je n'ose pas mettre à la corbeille internet explorer sans expérience de ce genre de manip. Disons que je prendrais le temps de bien regarder les liens de ton message...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2007)

manoumanou a dit:


> je constate qu'il semble y avoir un manque cruel de ce logiciel, car certaines pages ne s'affichent plus comme avant, mais avec de grands blancs.


il est possible que ce soit des animations flashs exigeant des versions ulterieures ( 8 ou9)



> Tu me dis que mon moteur de recherche m&#233;riterai d'&#234;tre remplac&#233;.


Pas ton moteur de recherche ton navigateur
A l'&#233;poque "os 9"  j'&#233;tais TRES satisfait d'icab ( navigateur allemand assez fut&#233
et sinon t'en as d'autres



> Si je t&#233;l&#233;charge un autre moteur, cela ne va t-il pas faire saturer mon ordi ?


Pas moteur ... navigateur ...;

tu peux t&#233;lecharger 500  logiciels  si tu veux 
ca prendra juste de la place ( et encore pas toujours beaucoup)

Quant &#224; saturer
il ne faut pas confondre _" avoir un logiciel"_  pr&#233;sent sur son Mac
et l'utiliser !

C'est comme sur ton bureau , le vrai.
tu y  as disons ...  12 stylos dans un pot
et pourant tu n'&#233;cris pas avec les 12  stylos en m&#234;me temps.
Par contre si tu essayes d'&#233;crire avec 12 stylos &#224; la fois ton cerveau va saturer
( et ce sera tr&#232;s moche &#224; lire   )

tu piges mieux comme ca? 
---------
Ne jettes pas IE, pas besoin , et il peut reservir un jour

ferme le et laisse le dans son coin jusqu'&#224; un futur emploi
termin&#233;


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2007)

il y a plusieurs versions  icab
semble devenu payant dans certains cas

faire une recherche
il doit bien y avor un fil sur les navigateurs " classic" ici


----------



## Invité (30 Avril 2007)

J'ai mis un lien pour Icab dans mon post précédent (dernier mot)  

La version 3 (béta) fonctionne très bien en 9.1 et 9.2.2 chez moi.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2007)

Invit&#233;;4251691 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis un lien pour Icab dans mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent (dernier mot)
> 
> La version 3 (b&#233;ta) fonctionne tr&#232;s bien en 9.1 et 9.2.2 chez moi.


j'avais pas vu le lien
ceci dit &#224; l'&#233;poque icab n'&#233;tait pas payant
Comme dit par "invit&#233;"  y a des solutions gratuites
 payer un navigateur pour un systeme d&#233;fini comme obsolete( par Apple qui a concu OS 9)  c'est peut etre pas un investisement indipensable quand des solutions gratuites existent


----------



## Invité (30 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'avais pas vu le lien
> ceci dit à l'époque icab n'était pas payant
> Comme dit par "invité"  y a des solutions gratuites
> payer un navigateur pour un systeme défini comme obsolete( par Apple qui a concu OS 9)  c'est peut etre pas un investisement indipensable quand des solutions gratuites existent



Normal pour le lien, c'était le dernier mot du post, et comme en lit tous en diagonale  

La version béta dont je parle (et qui est dispo dans le lien) n'est pas payante.
C'est vraiment un bon navigateur pour 9 (le meilleur peut-être ?) très rapide au lancement (pas comme Netscape et Mozzila), onglets, petite barre de recherche, etc


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2007)

et de m&#233;moire ( c'est loin) l&#233;ger et pas gourmand en ressource , ce qui sur certaines v&#233;nerables machines sont des atouts appr&#233;ciables
plus des astuces malines  j'ai plus la liste

 &#224; l'&#233;poque  &#224; mes yeux c'&#233;tait le meilleur navigateur


----------



## manoumanou (5 Mai 2007)

S'il vous plait, pourriez-vous m'expliquer ce qui se passe ??. Sur vos conseils, j'ai téléchargé ICAB, mais j'ai ensuite appris qu'un site sécurisé sur lequel je vais ne prend pas en compte ce navigateur et donc mes données ne pouvaient pas etre sécurisées (numéro de carte bleue). Je l'ai donc mis à la corbeille après avoir redonné la préférence à internet explorer, mais un message s'affiche systématiquement losque je veux vider la corbeille qui dit : ne peut être supprimé car il contient des éléments en service. Je suis vraiment perplexe ???


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2007)

Tu as bien quitté Icab avant de le mettre à la corbeille ?
Vérifie en haut à droite pour voir ce qui est actif.


----------



## manoumanou (5 Mai 2007)

Bonjour Invité,
En effet, ICAB apparaît en haut à droite.
Sais-tu comment je peux quitter ICAB ?
Je te rappelle que j'ai un imac G3.
Merci d'avance


----------



## manoumanou (5 Mai 2007)

J'y suis arrivée !!
Sans ton aide je ne sais pas combien de temps j'aurai encore perdu....
Merci encore Invité !


----------



## Bernard53 (6 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Plutôt que de jeter un peu rapidement iCab, il aurait fallu essayer de changer son identité comme cela :

- lancer iCab (pas à la poubelle )
- ensuite au menu Édition et rubrique Préférences... 
- dans la nouvelle fenêtre descendre au sous-menu InScript / JavaScr...et le dérouler
- choisir Identité / Réglages et dans le menu de droite choisir Netscape ou Internet Explorer et éventuellement modifier le numéro de version.

Salutations.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2007)

manoumanou a dit:


> Sur vos conseils, j'ai téléchargé ICAB, mais j'ai ensuite appris qu'un site Je l'ai donc mis à la corbeille


Mais pourquoi l'avoir JETÉ?  

Tu gardais icab pour 99% de ton surf et un autre pour tes sites sécurisés

Dans la vie , tu as UNE seule  paire de chaussures?
non
Pour le boulot  t'as probablement au moins  une paire
pour le sport une autre etc

Avec les navigateurs c'est pareil !
On prend l'outil qui convient  au moment où on en a besoin!


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Mais pourquoi l'avoir JETÉ?
> 
> Tu gardais icab pour 99% de ton surf et un autre pour tes sites sécurisés
> 
> ...



+1

d'ailleurs en suivant les conseils de Bernard53 tu devrais certainement arriver à l'utiliser (et mieux que IE à mon sens)


----------



## POUAC (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
aprés avoir suivi tous ces conseils precieux, je ne pige pas un truc ???
J'ai un Imac Os 9.2 et je surf avec Netscape tout va bien sauf
  -ma page est coupées a gauche 
  - pas moyen de lire un vidéo ou enclencher une radio quelquonque

Par deduction j'ai telecharger iCab et c'est le bordel complet rien n'est ranger
je n'ai peut etre pas telecharger la bonne version ?
ou peut etre tout simplement rester sur Netscape et me renseigner sur les flash player compatibles
Enfin j'ai hate que ça marche 
Je vous en supplie 
Aidez Moi
Mathilde


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2007)

Que des choses soient bizarres avec des flash c'est pas forcement une surprise;  car affaire de version minmale requise , 
Avec un mac ancien ( et donc flash player ancien) parfois ca marche quand même parfois ca fait des bizarreries , parfois il y a rien du tout

 les flash compatibles on en parle  déjà ici 
ou chez adobe 
sur OS 9 
il faut flash player* 7*
et le lien pour le télécharger est en page 1 ( kb adobe ...)

Quant au reste c'est pas tout à fait dans le sujet et pas sûr que l'aide vienne
( esperons que oui pour toi mais pas sur)

 va voir les sujets qui parlent de ca 
-


----------

